# Parker guns



## sputty (Dec 26, 2007)

Anyone own a parker? I have a 16 guage sie by side, I think, made in 1912. Would this be safe to shoot with modern shells?


----------



## 8iowa (Jan 28, 2008)

There are several considerations here, not the least of which is the fact that original Parker shotguns, especially those smaller than 12 gauge, are becoming highly collectable and valuable.

A lot of older 16 gauge shotguns have 2 1/2 inch chambers, if this is the case it would not be good to shoot 2 3/4 inch shotshells. A gunsmith can lengthen the chamber, but alterations usually decrease a guns value.

If you have 2 3/4 inch chambers, low base shotshells should be O.K. I would have a good gunsmith check out the shotgun first.


----------



## Asphalt Dave (Jan 31, 2003)

sputty said:


> Anyone own a parker? I have a 16 guage sie by side, I think, made in 1912. Would this be safe to shoot with modern shells?



If you would like to e-mail me the serial number I can look it up in the s/n book, which will tell me exactly what model it is. What does it say on the top rib of the barrel? Is it Damascus, Twist, or Steel barrels. Hammers or Hammerless. This gun should have 2-9/16" chambers. 
As to it's value, it all depends on the grade and condition.
I would not lengthen the chambers. But I would have a compitent gunsmith, that knows SxS's, look at it. Besides a visual inspection, you should have the bores measured, and the barrel wall thickness, to determine if it's safe to shoot. Some of these older guns had badly pitted barrels. People would hone the bores, to remove the pits, leaving the barrel walls dangerously thin.
I have Parkers with Twist, Damascus, and Steel barrels, and shoot them all.
Where are you located?
[email protected]


----------



## sputty (Dec 26, 2007)

Asphalt Dave said:


> If you would like to e-mail me the serial number I can look it up in the s/n book, which will tell me exactly what model it is. What does it say on the top rib of the barrel? Is it Damascus, Twist, or Steel barrels. Hammers or Hammerless. This gun should have 2-9/16" chambers.
> As to it's value, it all depends on the grade and condition.
> I would not lengthen the chambers. But I would have a compitent gunsmith, that knows SxS's, look at it. Besides a visual inspection, you should have the bores measured, and the barrel wall thickness, to determine if it's safe to shoot. Some of these older guns had badly pitted barrels. People would hone the bores, to remove the pits, leaving the barrel walls dangerously thin.
> I have Parkers with Twist, Damascus, and Steel barrels, and shoot them all.
> ...


 Top rib says Parker brothers makers Meriden, Conn Trojan steel. Ser# 1624 I left out last 2 digits of ser # because Im not sure if I should post it on the forum


----------



## Asphalt Dave (Jan 31, 2003)

You have a 16 gauge Trojan, which is the lowest grade parker.
These are fine field guns, and a pleasure to shoot.
Have the barrels checked, if they are determined to be sound, shoot the gun and enjoy it. RST, makes some great shells for these guns.
http://www.rstshells.com/shells-best.htm


----------



## sputty (Dec 26, 2007)

Asphalt Dave said:


> You have a 16 gauge Trojan, which is the lowest grade parker.
> These are fine field guns, and a pleasure to shoot.
> Have the barrels checked, if they are determined to be sound, shoot the gun and enjoy it. RST, makes some great shells for these guns.
> http://www.rstshells.com/shells-best.htm


 Can I shoot 2 3/4 shells or am I limited to 2 1/2 inch.? Low brass or high brass? The barrels are really clean, no blemishes, no pitting.


----------



## Asphalt Dave (Jan 31, 2003)

sputty said:


> Can I shoot 2 3/4 shells or am I limited to 2 1/2 inch.? Low brass or high brass? The barrels are really clean, no blemishes, no pitting.


Really clean barrels, could mean it was honed. Please get them checked, so you know for sure. Low brass/high brass doesn't really mean a thing anymore.
Shooting 1-1/16 oz or 1-1/8 oz loads will be hard on your shoulder and the gun. If you don't reload, I would shoot the RST lights. This gun should have the 2-9/16" chambers. If they are 2-3/4" someone extended them. You can shoot 2-3/4" shells in short chamber guns, but they must be low pressure.
More for the guns sake, than yours, keep your loads at 1 oz. and under 8500 PSI.


----------



## roger23 (Jan 14, 2001)

I have not ever shot mine it was given to me in the 50's it is Damascus, Twist barrel I did not want to damage it .when I was a kid I had seen several guns with Damascus, Twist barrels damaged with modern shells

mine is chambered as 2 5/8 12ga


----------



## Asphalt Dave (Jan 31, 2003)

roger23 said:


> I have not ever shot mine it was given to me in the 50's it is Damascus, Twist barrel I did not want to damage it .when I was a kid I had seen several guns with Damascus, Twist barrels damaged with modern shells
> 
> mine is chambered as 2 5/8 12ga


Roger,

I'm not about to tell you what to do with your gun.
However, I have both Damascus and Twist barrel Parkers, in 10, 12, 16, & 20 gauges. I shoot 1000's of my low pressure reloads threw them every year.
If your barrels are good and sound, you are safe with low pressure loads.
But your barrels must be checked by a compatent SxS gunsmith, that knows how to check barrel wall thickness.


----------

